# Additional recipes on web sites?



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

I've had good success with the recipes in the Eating for IBS book. I'd like to know if there are some more good recipes out on the Internet that would be (hopefully) IBS safe. I am particularly interested in chicken, shrimp, crab, fish, potatoes, soybeans, green beans and others. Also maybe suggestions on safe snack foods. I keep running into expense problems - such as baked chips cost a lot more and they are never on sale - does anyone ever have any coupons for these? Sure would help! One other thing - where can you buy green tea as a powder? I bought some as tea bags and then added some honey. I will soon attempt making a gingerroot tea. Again, if anyone has any good web sites and/or recipes it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

